# 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" sink drain adapter?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Either would work. Imo, easier and cheaper to just get the adapter. They sell them at any big box store for less than 2 bucks. Just a suggestion.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-1-2-i...ub-x-SJ-Trap-Adapter-C48017HD112114/100348180


----------



## KAK_MN (Apr 28, 2017)

I had this in my hand but I fail to see how this will work. I should clarify the one I had required a SCH pipe on the 1-1/2" side, may I had the wrong one? Should it have inside threads on the hub looking end?



jmon said:


> Either would work. Imo, easier and cheaper to just get the adapter. They sell them at any big box store for less than 2 bucks. Just a suggestion.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-1-2-i...ub-x-SJ-Trap-Adapter-C48017HD112114/100348180


----------



## KAK_MN (Apr 28, 2017)

I want slip joints on both ends...


----------



## KAK_MN (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's another pic


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

You should be able to use this. It comes with a reducing washer that allows you to use 1 1/4 pipe in your 1 1/2 trap. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...1-1-2-in-and-Reducing-Washer-C2698C/205154062


----------



## KAK_MN (Apr 28, 2017)

Had that in my hands too but it won't work either. The grey tube is 1-1/4" so That needs a 1-1/4" slip nut. The trap is 1-1/2" so it needs a 1-1/2" slip nut. The extension tube in the first pic is 1-1/2" on both ends so all was good with the old tube. Now I need that extension but with 1-1/4" on top and 1-1/2" on bottom. See why I was having so much trouble? But keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

What I posted will work. It has a special washer that is made to fit the 1 1/2 extension tube.The washer has a hole in it that accepts 1 1/4"drain tube. I just used it today for a job.


----------



## KAK_MN (Apr 28, 2017)

I think I see now. I need a 1-1/4" extension tube and use this washer on the trap side, not the tube side. Is that right?



paul100 said:


> You should be able to use this. It comes with a reducing washer that allows you to use 1 1/4 pipe in your 1 1/2 trap. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...1-1-2-in-and-Reducing-Washer-C2698C/205154062


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

You slide the 1 1/2 nut onto the 1 1/4 drain tube, then slide the special reducing washer on. install drain tube into 1 1/2 extension tube. Tighten nut and all should be fine.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think the white piece that was removed can be cut so that fitting can be glued to the lower half.


----------



## KAK_MN (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks, not sure why I'm having so much trouble visualizing this one.



paul100 said:


> You slide the 1 1/2 nut onto the 1 1/4 drain tube, then slide the special reducing washer on. install drain tube into 1 1/2 extension tube. Tighten nut and all should be fine.


----------

